# MySQL Connection Problem



## gericoms (29. Okt 2010)

Hallo zusammen,
ich bräuchte wieder eure Hilfe. Erkennt jemand von euch, warum mein Programm an der Stelle


```
Connection con = DriverManager.getConnection("jdbc:mysql://localhost:8080/bundesliga", "root", "");
```

stecken bleibt? 

Der ganze Code lautet:


```
public void connect( ){
		try {
			Class.forName("com.mysql.jdbc.Driver").newInstance();
		}
		catch(Exception ex){
			ex.printStackTrace();
		}
		try {
			Connection con = DriverManager.getConnection("jdbc:mysql://localhost:8080/bundesliga", "root", "");
		} catch (SQLException e) {
			e.printStackTrace();
		}
	}
```

Danke für eure Hilfe 
Viele Grüße


----------



## gericoms (29. Okt 2010)

Entschuldigt bitte, vielleicht sollte ich noch einige Informationen dazu geben. 

Ich nutze einen lokalen MySQL Server (xampp). Den Port habe ich von 80 auf 8080 umgestellt, weil Microsoft SQL Server 2008 diesen blockiert.
MySQL Connector/J habe ich in der neusten Version (5.1.13) heruntergeladen und eingebunden. Das laden des Treibers scheint auch zu funktionieren, da keine Exception geworfen wird.

Nur sobald das Programm in der besagten Zeile angelangt ist, passiert nichts mehr.

Ich würde mich sehr über Lösungsvorschläge freuen.


----------



## XHelp (29. Okt 2010)

Bist du dir da mit dem Port sicher? Es sieht eher dannach aus, als ob 8080 für irgendein Web-Admin-Gedöns gedacht ist.
3306 ist der Standardport für MySQL


----------



## gericoms (29. Okt 2010)

Manchmal ist die Antwort so nah, dass man sie selbst nicht sehen kann. 

Besten Dank! Daran lags


----------

